# Prolapse



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

I fed my frogs rice flour beetle larvae this weekend for the first time in years. The following day, my female Citronella had a rectal prolapse. I think she ate too much of this novel food, and her bowels impacted. There is no blood, and she doesn't appear to be bothered by it.

She is acting normal, and is still eating springtails ( though I have not offered any meals since this happened). She is about 3 years old, and has never had any health issues. She laid a clutch of ~8 eggs last week.

I've been following the advice on the board: sugar water baths and Prep H. The baths seem to stress her out--am I doing more harm than good with them? I havent seen any improvement in 36 hours. How long should I expect before the prolapse retracts? Is there a good chance she'll pull through?

I do have access to anesthesia (MS222); should I consider putting her under and manually reinserting? I'd rather go the least invasive route, if it can be fixed that way.

I'm worried.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

Found an exotic animal vet. Made an appointment for this afternoon. I'll let everyone know how it turns out!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Glad you found a local vet. 

Out of curiosity, what do you mean by sugar water "bath"? You should just be putting the water in a shallow dish and allowing the frog to soak in it for a while. "Bath" makes me think of like... submerging the frog in it... which you would not want to do.


----------



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

The vet was able to reinsert the prolapse, and prescribed an antibiotic for while my frogs is healing. Now, I just need to keep my fingers crossed and wait. It's been 6 hours since the surgery, and the frog is still doing fine. 



carola1155 said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you mean by sugar water "bath"? You should just be putting the water in a shallow dish and allowing the frog to soak in it for a while. "Bath" makes me think of like... submerging the frog in it... which you would not want to do.


I was filling a container with 1/2" of sugar water, taking the frog out of her tank, and putting it in the container and putting the top on the container. No risk of drowning, but it was a stressful experience all the way around. I couldn't see her voluntarily soaking in a water dish...


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

I hope she continues to do well. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dothraki (Oct 29, 2014)

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

It has been 3 weeks since the ordeal, and the frog is doing very well. She's acting normal and eating normal. Well worth the $100 spent at the veterinarian!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

ivas said:


> It has been 3 weeks since the ordeal, and the frog is doing very well. She's acting normal and eating normal. Well worth the $100 spent at the veterinarian!


Well played, sir! Kudos on making the decision to seek a professional when you did and, on seeing it through. You are a fine example of a frogger, imo! I hope to see you stick around!


----------

